# the divide, a movie on Encore.



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Last night I saw this show. 
A couple people locked in a basement after a nuke hits. 
Slow beginning, then some decent action, includes some stupid rape scenes and hierarchy battles, not worth renting, but, on a bored night, it is ok.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

They spent 3 million dollars to make that film, and took in 130 thousand at the box office, despite its extreme violence and sexual content. Remind me never to invest in film making.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> They spent 3 million dollars to make that film, and took in 130 thousand at the box office, despite its extreme violence and sexual content. Remind me never to invest in film making.


 The producers/Director didn't include enough sexual content and vulgar language and savage violence to attract today's young movie goers.


----------

